# Frequent urination



## 2Cheese

I just responed to a thread where someone had asked how often does your dog urinate. After I responded...It got me to thinking. I think Lacey pees too much! Maybe something is wrong  Last night I put her to bed at 9. The dogs go potty before we go to bed. Lacey woke me at midnight to potty and then again at 4am! On top of all that...she frequently pees in the house...even after we just come in from outside.

I know she is small.....2lbs 5oz...and she will go more often than the bigger dogs...but this seems excessive to me. Getting up twice in the middle of the night is ridiculous! Going outside in the pitch black and having her wander in the yard scares the begeebees out of me.


----------



## Mel's chi's

how old is she? has she ever held it through the night? I had a problem with a UTI with one of mine right after I got him...he pee'd all the time, even bed wetting (well crate wetting really) and sometime's when he was sleeping in my lap would "leak". That I knew had to be odd, so I collected a urine sample and took it into the vet.


----------



## flippedstars

I just took Leah in to see if she had a UTI (she did). She was peeing frequently and not all in one "go"...she has a very juvenile vulva so until she has a heat to "pop" it out, I will have to wipe her down every night w/ a baby wipe before she goes to bed and hope she does not develop another one.


----------



## widogmom

It wouldn't hurt to run a sample to the vet. She is a tiny one, though...how old is she? I know at my age I'm up at least twice in the night myself ;} good thing for me I don't have to go outside!


----------



## 2Cheese

She is 8 mos...and she has never held it all night. But I usually only get up with her once. Seems like alot of peeing in the house too! Driving me crazy!! She WILL NOT pee in her crate or in our bed. That she has never done. She will scream until I get up and let her out.

Maybe a vet visit is in order just to make sure


----------



## flippedstars

They had to get Leah's urine w/ a needle thru her tummy (ouch!), b'c we couldn't get her to pee in a plastic tray (no surprise there) that a vet tech followed her around with and kept shoving under her (really?). Unfortunately she'd just peed out in the yard so they had to give her a bunch of subq fluids (unnecessary imo!) and she felt like a squishy water toy for the rest of the night. They then tried again w/ the needle and got some, and confirmed she did indeed have an infection. LOL poor little dear was traumatized! Anyway, all that t osay, if you can't collect a sample, I would give her lots of water or pedialyte w/ a syringe before you take her so they can get some out of her lol. That will save you having them shove a bunch of unnecessary subq fluids into her and sticking her w/ needles more than once.


----------



## 2Cheese

flippedstars said:


> They had to get Leah's urine w/ a needle thru her tummy (ouch!), b'c we couldn't get her to pee in a plastic tray (no surprise there) that a vet tech followed her around with and kept shoving under her (really?). Unfortunately she'd just peed out in the yard so they had to give her a bunch of subq fluids (unnecessary imo!) and she felt like a squishy water toy for the rest of the night. They then tried again w/ the needle and got some, and confirmed she did indeed have an infection. LOL poor little dear was traumatized! Anyway, all that t osay, if you can't collect a sample, I would give her lots of water or pedialyte w/ a syringe before you take her so they can get some out of her lol. That will save you having them shove a bunch of unnecessary subq fluids into her and sticking her w/ needles more than once.


They stuck Bleu with a needle to get urine (the day before he passed away) It seemed cruel and painful  Poor Leah!!!

I think I will call them tomorrow as ask them what they think and see if I need to bring her in. Cant I just suck up some pee off the floor with a syringe and take that in? LOL


----------



## Mel's chi's

I would try and catch some in a clean container for the vet if you can...it saves a vet office call bill. I used a lid from a peanut butter jar and dumped it into the clean glass jar. I ended up doing this about 5x one morning...starting at 4am! Thank goodness for my motion flood light outside:hello1: The vet actually laughed at how much pee I brought in for such a small fellow...I was used to the "small" amount collected from my sheltie's and border collie--LOL! Try and get the first pee of the morning...I know, sigh and ugh....but it has the best concentrations in it...then keep collecting if you can until you leave to take it in. Best of luck---oh, she will now think of you as the "mommy perv" for doing this


----------



## cherper

When i just took leila in to get checked for uti I brought urine in with me and it was enough thank goodness. That morning when i got her up and took her out for her first pee , as soon as she squatted i stuck a tiny dish *small like for dip* under her from behind and she peed in it and didn't have a clue haha. Than i put it in a plastic container with a lid * i think it was one of those like for leftovers* Lucky for her!!


----------



## 2Cheese

Thanks for the suggestions on how to catch the pee Lacey slept thru the night last night:hello1: Its a miracle as she has NEVER done that before. I think she drank alot of water the day before and thats why she go up so many times during the night. Im going to hold off on the vet visit for now. She does have an appointment scheduled in July for bloodwork so hopefully will wait until then.


----------

